# 2011 Alpine models



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

They are CES bound according to their website.




We Are CES Bound! » Alpine Underground




Anybody got any sneak peek links to new products? I already here there is new processor to replace the great H701.



.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

We are an authorized Alpine dealer and we havn't gotten any new material or information yet. Can't wait to see what they put out!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here we are on 1/6 and still no update on the site, any news from CES?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

there's this...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ew-alpine-pxa-h701-replacement-horizon-2.html


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

chefhow said:


> Well here we are on 1/6 and still no update on the site, any news from CES?



Just like the timely update promised for the NVE-P1 :laugh2: :laugh2:







.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

There are pics up now, of the Camaro demo car.

Aha



> To custom tune the sound system, the Camaro has the new PXA-H800 Audio Processor (in the middle). This processor is so powerful, it will analyze the acoustical properties of the system and automatically correct and adjust for optimal sound quality.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

It also mentioned new Xpower amps, sounds like a sony line.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> It also mentioned new Xpower amps, sounds like a sony line.


I hope not


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i'm sure they are nice i just don't like the name


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> yeah i'm sure they are nice i just don't like the name


I agree. It's funny how a name changes the perception of a product. I would expect a company like Alpine to realize this.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

The "X" in Xpower is the same "X" at the end of PDX, because they are small.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

New products are now on Alpine's website!


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

Those Type S's look interesting for factory drop-ins. Might have to start recommending those instead of Polk MM's.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

kvndoom said:


> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.
> 
> Those Type S's look interesting for factory drop-ins. Might have to start recommending those instead of Polk MM's.


They have _always_ been a great factory replacement component set. One of our top selling component sets!


----------



## Colby Webre (Sep 2, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> They have _always_ been a great factory replacement component set. One of our top selling component sets!


It's hard to beat the "S" series of speakers as long as we are talking about low budget, drop in drivers IMHO. I have been recommending them for years.


----------

